# Dell Touchpad (Synaptics Driver) Malfunctioning



## technewway (Nov 1, 2015)

I am using Dell Inspiron 3543 with windows 10 Home. My Synaptics Driver is malfunctioning.

Symptoms and Problem
The touchpad is working fine. Sometimes, after using laptop for a while, I am unable to perform 2-finger scrolling as well as touchpad get somewhat sticky and not as smooth as it was. This problem troubles me much as using 2-finger scrolling feature is very useful.

The one main symptom is as soon as when the 2-finger scrolling stops, at the same time the Dell touchpad (synaptics driver) icon in the system tray also get freezes, means it doesn't respond to any 'touch' pressure.

Troubleshoots
I tired contacting Dell, they updated my Synaptics Driver but after sometime the problem again started. I also tired uninstalling Synaptics Driver. But none of the solution works permanently. Only one temp solution is a reboot (restart).

Also I upgraded to windows 8.1 to 10 but the problem is as same as it was.

Please help


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Dell Inspiron 3543 Laptop*
Dell has tested it and confirms it supports Windows 10 32-bit and 64-bit.
This is the most current driver for its Dell (Synaptics) touchpad.

You may need to make some adjustments to the Synaptics software settings.
It's also possible there's a hardware issue with the touchpad.
Have you considered using an external wireless scrolling mouse?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## technewway (Nov 1, 2015)

flavallee said:


> *Dell Inspiron 3543 Laptop*
> Dell has tested it and confirms it supports Windows 10 32-bit and 64-bit.
> This is the most current driver for its Dell (Synaptics) touchpad.
> 
> ...


I tired adjusting the settings but it won't work, problem still persists that sometimes touchpad suddenly stop 2-finger scrolling and I feel as I uninstalled synaptics driver (not smooth touchpad).

I have the latest driver
Version 19.0.9.4, A00

When I contacted Dell, they also replace my touchpad but it also not worked for me.

What can I do ?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You must pretty hard on the scrolling function of the touchpad and mouse for the touchpad not to be working properly and the mouse wheel to be broken.

My advise is to buy a couple of *Logitech M310* wireless scrolling mice (about $15.00 at "Walmart") and use one and have another one as an emergency backup.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## technewway (Nov 1, 2015)

I want my touchpad to work fine only.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Maybe this is unique to my Dell Laptops, but, in the old Control Panel, I now have an item "Dell Touchpad". If I open this (takes quite a few seconds) it gives me a number of options for using the touchpad


----------



## technewway (Nov 1, 2015)

davehc said:


> Maybe this is unique to my Dell Laptops, but, in the old Control Panel, I now have an item "Dell Touchpad". If I open this (takes quite a few seconds) it gives me a number of options for using the touchpad


In Dell touchpad options I have already selected 2-finger gestures but sometimes 2-finger scrolling stops suddenly. (these options also available when we click on dell touchpad icon in system tray)


----------

